# What is a con like?



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

I plan to go as an umbreon when I finally get the suit done.  Should you go with friends? does everyone hang out with random people? what is there to do? how wild of a party?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

1) Sure, whatever.
2) Yes, go with friends.
3) Sometimes, I guess. Go with furry friends, find other furry friends from the internet or whatever, they find their friends - this is how social networking actually happens in reality.
4) I don't know, get fukken tore up
also cocaine
5) it _*sucks*_


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, since someone already made the Anti-furry-con joke...






that is what a con is like.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 12, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> 1) Sure, whatever.
> 2) Yes, go with friends.
> 3) Sometimes, I guess. Go with furry friends, find other furry friends from the internet or whatever, they find their friends - this is how social networking actually happens in reality.
> 4) I don't know, get fukken tore up
> ...


 
That sums it up nicely XD


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 14, 2010)

Like what you see when you're on a lot of drugs, just not as fun or amusing or naked girls


----------



## footfoe (Feb 14, 2010)

There's and artist alley, and a dealers alley, you can buy furry related stuff and art there

Then there will be a rave at some point.   

that's it


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 15, 2010)

footfoe said:


> There's and artist alley, and a dealers alley, you can buy furry related stuff and art there
> 
> Then there will be a rave at some point.
> 
> that's it



Don't they have panel discussions like at anime cons? I'm going to Morphicon this May and it will be my first furry convention but I imagine that it will be similar (only smaller and with furry related stuff) to a lot of the anime conventions.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 15, 2010)

Generally, my first day at a con is always "Oh Jesus, why did I come here?!" Second day, I'm getting into the groove. Third day? I don't want to leave!

They're fun, especially if you have friends to go with, but... they can be an interesting experience.


----------



## bearetic (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll tell you after I get back from Furry Fiesta. 

@GoldenJackal: Yes, there will be panels. I hear about fur con panels all the time.
http://www.furryfiesta.org/programming for an example of what it might be like.
Also, I do hear it's much much better when you're social.
On that note, anyone going to Furry Fiesta? (oh wait, I see the thread for it  )

Thanks for the descriptions, y'all. Hearing about what a con will be like just makes me less nervous.

Now, 4 days of business before 3 days of pleasure! BRING IT ON

EDIT SOME MORE: How do people keep in contact at a con? Skype? Twitter? Real phone numbers?


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 15, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> Don't they have panel discussions like at anime cons? I'm going to Morphicon this May and it will be my first furry convention but I imagine that it will be similar (only smaller and with furry related stuff) to a lot of the anime conventions.



Eh.. not really.

Some do, but most people nowadays don't generally come for the discussions.  The bigger cons have a larger base to pull from, so their panels are usually filled.  The smaller cons tend to have less.  At MFM, I was gaming lead, and had to cancel about as many panels as I put on due to people not showing up.  And I had some of the more attended panels of the convention.

It's all about what people are there for.  Right now, it seems like people go to get fucked up, fucked, and to hang with friends.


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 15, 2010)

Lets see, when i went to Furcon, it was great. I got there and there were so many people with tails that i felt left out. I got my registration with my two closest furry friends and he headed to the dealers den. That is were i spent most of my time, looking at all the artwork and chatting it up with artists. We took a break and sat down to watch the fursuiters in the critterlympics and headed over to a couple of panels that we wanted to see. We did a lot of walking around and interacting with fursuiters. It was awesome, being in a place where everybody loves the same thing. I can not wait to go again. I did not spend a night there so i don't know much about the party scene, but on the notification boards placed around there was a lot of partying going on. I would check out the con website and see the panels and events you can go too. When i was at the con, i used twitter to ask people questions and i followed the convention on twitter so i got some updates on events.

-Roman


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

I WILL LOVE TEH CONVENTION!


----------



## Firepyro (Feb 15, 2010)

A con's like a giant coffee shop where everybody goes to chill out, draw, buy furry porn and relax. AC's one of the best places around to buy porn. It's dealertopia. Can't wait to hit up Clubstripes again! :3

Love them.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Firepyro said:


> A con's like a giant coffee shop where everybody goes to chill out, draw, buy furry porn and relax. AC's one of the best places around to buy porn. It's dealertopia. Can't wait to hit up Clubstripes again! :3
> 
> Love them.


Coffee shop for furries! :3 Sounds fun!
Just hope nobody spooged in the coffee DX


----------



## GreenReaper (Feb 16, 2010)

It's like this, this, this, this and this.

Oh, and all of this.


----------

